# The Borgias MBTI



## mastermind23 (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't believe there are no fans yet typing the show characters...but anyway, here are my two cents, I'd like to hear yours:

Rodrigo Borgia, Pope Alexander VI (Jeremy Irons) - ENTJ
Cesare Borgia (François Arnaud) - ENTP
Lucrezia (Holliday Grainger) - ENFP
Juan Borgia (David Oakes) - ESTP
Cardinal Orsini (Derek Jacobi) - xSTJ (?)
Cardinal della Rovere (Colm Feore) - INFJ
Micheletto (Sean Harris) - ISTP (?)
Giulia Farnese (Lotte Verbeek) - xNxJ (?)
Johannes Burchart, the book keeper (Simon McBurney) - ISTJ
King Charles VIII of France (Michel Muller) - ESTx (?)
Ursula Bonadeo, lover of Cesare (Ruta Gedmintas) - ISFJ (?)
Paolo, Lucrezia's loverboy (Luke Pasqualino) - ISFP
Alfonso of Naples (Augustus Prew) - IxTP (?)

To help you with the characters:

CHARACTERS - The Borgias Fan Wiki


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

People usually type TV characters on that other part of the forum.

I think its "What's my personality type?". Not sure, but you can probably find a thread about that show already if you look.


----------



## mastermind23 (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked, didn't find anything, but if there's a similar thread or if posted in the wrong section, I appologize and encourage the moderator to move the thread.


----------

